# Tom Holkenborg Announces "Soundtrack of Your Life" NFT



## RonOrchComp (Jun 14, 2021)

> Tom Holkenborg, one of Hollywood’s most coveted composers, has announced he will be minting a truly one-of-a-kind offering, by creating the score to someone’s life. Holkenborg is a blockbuster composer, whose credits include Zack Snyder’s Justice League, Mad Max: Fury Road, Deadpool and Godzilla vs Kong. He has built a reputation for pushing the envelope as a full-contact composer, and has worked with directors including Peter Jackson, Robert Rodriguez, James Cameron, Tim Miller and Zack Snyder among others. The ‘Soundtrack to Your Life’ Auction Begins Noon EST on June 16, 2021 on AmplifyX, an NFT platform built on the energy efficient Tezos blockchain.
> 
> The ‘Soundtrack Of Your Life’ NFT concept was developed by Holkenborg to be an offering that would push the boundaries of what is possible with NFTs. Holkenborg will create a 20+ minute original score, based on an interview with the winner, that encapsulates the unique victories, heartbreaks, memories and emotions that make up their lives. The NFT auction is a chance to have one of Hollywood’s singular composers write a truly personalized audio odyssey for you or a loved one. Institutional entrants are also welcome to participate in the bidding.
> 
> ...





> *** Not sure if this goes here - if this is better in a different sub, then please move. ***


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 14, 2021)

NFTs are intended to be a unique one-off but also bought/sold. So really he's making the 'soundtrack to anyone's life'? Assuming there's no rr's, just single velocities.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jun 14, 2021)

I needed a laugh today


----------

